# "The Bride" Tutorial Part 5



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Very nice work LB!
I looked at "Part 5" first, and was sure you were using a mask.....
that is, until I backtracked through "Part 1".

You have some real talent girl!!
I cant wait to see the rest of your WOW-To!!


----------



## smeesly (Jul 17, 2009)

What kind of paint do you use after the sculpt-or-coat?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I primed the sculpt and then painted with regular craft paint from Michaels.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

those look super real!

-BYH


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow.... this is just so amazing. How time did you take to sculpt just the hands? Can't wait to see the rest of project


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Laurie you truly are a master.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks BYH and dubbax3

klown82-thank you. This prop has been finished for a couple of years now and I'm not sure exactly how long it took to make her hands/arms, but they were made over the course of several days. You can view her her finished pics here The Bride pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

We aren't worthy! We aren't worthy!!!!! LOL!!! 

Great Job! I'll bet you find that sculpting and being creative like that is a great stress relief (most of the time! LOL).


----------

